

Amazon’s Android App Store Opens Up Shop In 39 Countries - wallzz
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/31/amazons-android-app-store-opens-up-shop-in-egypt-singapore-and-39-other-countries/?ncid=rss&utm_content=buffer73150&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
shimfish
Yeah, good luck with that.

My experience is that the Amazon App Store has basically zero traction outside
the US and UK. And then even if you do manage to sell a few then you'll
probably never see the money as there isn't one Amazon store but each region
has its own. This means you need to hit the minimum payout in that region
before Amazon will pay you for that region.

~~~
moron4hire
If it's anything like Kindle Direct Publishing, you eventually see the money,
even if it doesn't hit the payout limit. I vanity-published an eBook and it
surprisingly sold two copies in the UK. It took three or four months, but I
eventually got the royalty payment for them, something like $0.70.

------
timdorr
Interesting how this compares to Apple's and Google's lists:

Google:
[http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3599](http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3599)

Apple: [https://support.google.com/googleplay/android-
developer/tabl...](https://support.google.com/googleplay/android-
developer/table/3539140?rd=2)

Since Amazon's App Store is now available in countries where Apple and Google
do not service, what was the previous option for buying apps? Did they just
not do so or are smartphones not prevalent there?

~~~
vdfs
In my country people do never buy apps either from Apple Store or Google, this
isn't because we are not in the buyers list, but because we (the majority)
don't have International Credit/Debit card, those cards can be used only in
locally. At least, banks her start to offer International Cards, but you need
to request them first.

------
illumen
... and the crowd goes mild.

